# [BIETE] SIMATIC IPC 477D mit TPM, 15"



## nixeifoit (22 November 2018)

Hallo,

hiermit verkaufe ich ein Panel PC SIMATIC IPC477D 15" mit der Artikelnummer *6AV7240-6BD17-0NA8* - NP lt. Liste 3.960,- €

*Ausstattung:* SIMATIC IPC 477D with TPM, 15" touch display; 4 USB (back) +1 USB (front), Ethernet (10/100/1000); 24 V DC power supply, (not for China); Core i7-3517UE; 2x Gbit Ethernet (IE/PN); 8 GB; 1x RS232 and 1x PCIE; Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit, Replaceable without drive; SSD 80 GB Standard (MLC); DVD; Without SIMATIC software;

Verkaufspreis: 2.900,- € netto (Preis ist verhandelbar!)

Versicherter Versand in die EU inklusive!

Für weitere Rückfragen, stehe ich Euch gerne zur Verfügung.

LG


----------



## Gerri3d (21 März 2019)

was bedeutet TPM?


----------



## nixeifoit (21 März 2019)

Hallo Gerri3d!

Das bedeutet ein integriertes "Trusted Platform Modul"

LG


----------

